

A new startup podcast about starting a podcast startup from Alex Blumberg - vanstee
http://hearstartup.com

======
vanstee
You might have heard of him from The American Life[1] or Planet Money[2]

1: [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/)

2: [http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)

